# Cheias - Alto Alentejo (5 Nov 2006)



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 23:05)

Caros amigos aqui lhes deixo esta foto reportagem, atrasada é bem certo, mas devido ao problema do fórum e à minha falta de net até hoje!  

Por aqui foi um caos, na noite do Sábado passado (04/11/2006), pelo menos 4 carros inundados e muita chuva durante 2H , das 19h ás 21h, infelizmente eu não estava na cidade . Houve queda de raios em vários pontos da cidade, inclusive na casa dos meus pais, que ficaram sem TV, telefone e muitos aparelhos eléctricos   .

No dia seguinte, Domingo, fiz aproximadamente 100 km em quase 2H, entre Ponte de Sor e Elvas, quando é habitual ser em pouco mais de 1H. Especialmente entre Alter do Chão e Monforte muitas estradas inundadas devido a ribeiras excessivamente cheias! Nalguns locais, inclusive com 100 m de estrada inundada, é certo que não com mais de 20 a 30cm de água, mas ainda assim só uma estrada tinha sinalização e mesmo essa estava obsoleta, uma vez que avisava apenas quem circulava num sentido, estado a estrada inundada nas duas faixas, foi junto a Alter do Chão na N-369. Uma verdadeira experiência _in loco_ do estado de tempo e os seus efeitos . Aqui ficam as fotos.

As duas que se seguem são da ribeira de Seda, junto à Barragem do Maranhão (Avis):












Algumas fotos de como estavam os campos, peço desculpa de não se ver melhor, mas como não ia sozinho e a estrada não estava para paragens, tirei tudo em andamento e dentro da viatura (aproveitei e fui dando banho a câmara fotográfica) . 
















Estas de como se encontravam as estradas em muito locais, a velocidade teve de ser quase sempre baixa e com bastante atenção, pois em períodos de maior precipitação não era perceptível onde a estrada estava submersa.































Um pormenor de um período de chuva literalmente torrencial, daqueles que nos obriga a circular a 10 km/h ou mesmo a parar ! Como ficou escuro de repente tive de ligar as luzes e tal como no nevoeiro, os máximos ainda eram pior que os médios, só mesmo os faróis de nevoeiro puderam ajudar, era impressionante e dá para vermos realmente o nada que somos perante a força da Natureza !






Estas 2 fotos são da piscina das *Termas da Sulfúrea*, em Cabeço de Vide! Se alguém lá entrasse ficava com todos os seus males curados !











Por fim e para mostrar que nem tudo foi susto, a determinada altura em que o Sol espreitou nas minhas costas puderam-se ver diversos arco-íris, os quais não consegui captar à devida altura, apenas esta ficou, digamos que "aceitável".


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2006 às 23:11)

Bravo kim! 

Esta foto parece tirada dentro de uma máquina de lavagem automática ... assustador....
Quem viu o Alentejo em 2005 quem vê agora


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2006 às 23:24)

Excelente reportagem


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Nov 2006 às 00:02)

Excelentes fotos!!!


----------



## tozequio (9 Nov 2006 às 00:13)

Espectacular como de costume


----------



## dj_alex (9 Nov 2006 às 08:54)

Boas fotos Kim...


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2006 às 09:26)

Parabéns Kim, boa fotoreportagem...


----------



## Luis França (9 Nov 2006 às 11:34)

Muito bom, Kim. 

Quando fui para Espanha passei por Elvas e o tempo já prometia bastante algazarra. Estou tb a preparar a meteo-reportagem da minha viagem e, quando no dia 5, cheguei a Portugal, ao atravessar a ponte em Castro Marim, deparei-me com este cenário (nem se conseguia ver a estrada mas o cretino do motorista nem abrandou...ia a 100km/h e assim continuou). Como o sol já se tinha posto teve que ser a PB (quase não havia luz):


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Nov 2006 às 12:27)

Bela foto-reportagem Kim... 

Aqui no norte desta vez escapamos à molhadela e ficamos com os pés secos!


----------



## Seringador (9 Nov 2006 às 18:48)

Boa reportagem KIM 
pena que não tenhas saído do carro   
A saturação sdos solos é enorme, pelo que meleva a pensar que estes dias seguintes serão uma benção, mas não por muito tempo


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 21:23)

Obrigado a todos , continuo a achar que exageram, mas pronto! O que me leva a pensar que vocês andam enganados comigo ! Aposto que pensam que como sou alentejano, vivo num monte, ou tenho uma herdade, com uma bela casa recheada de enchidos, petiscadas a torto e direito, ele é uma vaca assada ele é um porco no churrasco, uma bela adega de tintol... e nada de nada, até sou abstémio e tudo!  até sou bem citadino  e de campo apenas gosto por algum tempo, mas não muito!   Por isso nada de graxa!   

Agora o amigo Luís França passar por aqui e não dizer nada, é que está mal! então eu alguma vez deixaria de passar por uma das vossas povoações sem dizer nada!! É que nem pensar!   



Seringador disse:


> Boa reportagem KIM
> pena que não tenhas saído do carro
> A saturação sdos solos é enorme, pelo que meleva a pensar que estes dias seguintes serão uma benção, mas não por muito tempo


Isso é que é querer bem a alguém! Se calho a sair do carro agora era só atchins!  

Os solos estão realmente saturados, coisa que há algum tempo não se via com esta dimensão, ainda hoje vi alguns terrenos que mais parecem pântanos!


----------



## Santos (9 Nov 2006 às 21:31)

É sem dúvida uma bela ilustração que nos dás KimCarvalho, sem graxa  também os meus parabéns


----------



## Fil (9 Nov 2006 às 21:52)

Bela reportagem como sempre, bem ilucidativa da "tromba de água" que caíu nessa zona!  

Um dia tens que fazer também umas fotos das planicies alentejanas que nesta altura do ano ficam muito bonitas!


----------



## LUPER (9 Nov 2006 às 21:56)

Que belas fotos, realmente a chuva faz muita falta à imensidão alentejana. A partir de dia 18 temos mais água


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 02:32)

Luis França disse:


> Kim, já me esquecia de te voltar a dizer para arranjares um saco impermeável para as tuas foto-reportagens (eu tenho um); assim já podes guiar com a máquina de fora durante uma boa borrasca e filmar os atascanços em plena estrada (conto fazer isso na semana que vem, a partir do dia 18). Arranjas um suporte na porta do carrito (tipo controlo remoto), podes encharcar à vontade a máquina que ela não se estraga. Vais a este site  www.antoniohipolito.com , dás o modelo da tua bomba e ficas a saber o modelo do saco (é da EWA-MARINE); depois é só encomendar e vires cá buscá-la a Carnaxide.
> De caminho dizes qq coisa e eu levo-te lá com todo o gosto (não te esqueças dos enchidos e da paiola), eu levo os copitos



Excelente dica Luís!  Tu não sabes há quanto tempo ando há procura de uma coisa assim, o mais porreio são as caixas para as máquinas de filmar para andar debaixo de água!  Obrigado. Agora vamos é ver os preços, na marca da máquina, queriam quase outra "máquina" por uma caixa destas!  

Agora essa estrutura que referes hehehe, isso é de loucos! se te apanham multam-te na certa!  
Quanto à paiola e aos enchidos, não tem problema eu paro num hipermercado e faço de conta que são lá do monte! hehehehe


----------



## Luis França (10 Nov 2006 às 03:15)

Amanhã ponho as outras...







No regresso de Antequera (5 de Novembro)


----------



## Luis França (10 Nov 2006 às 11:02)

Bem sei que não são fotos de cheias, mas foram feitas nessa semana (1 a 5 Novembro):

A caminho de Madrid (depois de passar por Elvas)




http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2633/3292/320/20061101_sunhalo.jpg





http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2633/3292/400/20061101_madrid.jpg





http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2633/3292/320/20061101_wave clouds.jpg





http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2633/3292/400/20061101_sundog madrid.jpg





http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2633/3292/400/20061103_to Almeria.jpg

Valencia a chover (na noite de 1 nov)






em Los Millares


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 11:28)

Belas fotos... numa altura em q toda a gente olhava pras inundações


----------



## dj_alex (10 Nov 2006 às 13:02)

Luis França disse:


> Valencia a chover (na noite de 1 nov)



Apanhei uma trovoada de todo o tamanho este verão em Valência...a cidade e os arredores são bastante bonitos


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 15:40)

Luis França disse:


>



Que belas nuvens iridiscentes , não sejas forreta e coloca lá aqui esta foto em tamanho que eu veja em condições!


----------



## Luis França (10 Nov 2006 às 16:12)

De regresso a Lisboa...

2006.11.08 










2006.11.09  será uma lenticular?





e uns belos _sundogs_










Se houver dificuldades em visionar as fotos... - http://meteopt.blogspot.com


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 16:56)

Luís que bela lenticular!  Isso tudo em Lisboa!? Ou eu ando a olhar pouco para o céu ou o Alentejo até em nuvens é pobre!  

E o azul das primeiras duas fotos!   Isso parece pintado a pincel!  

Parabéns


----------



## Luis França (10 Nov 2006 às 19:00)

Já me tinha esquecido destas imagens a caminho de Almeria (3 novembro) com alguns desastres pelo caminho:











http://oficinadaluz.blogspot.com


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 20:24)

Luis França disse:


> Já me tinha esquecido destas imagens a caminho de Almeria (3 novembro) com alguns desastres pelo caminho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem caía que era um regalo!  

Olha lá uma coisa, foste de autocarro ou tens um autocarro só teu!?


----------

